
Show HN: I Built a SasS Using Vapor and Puppeteer - dshannon
https://docamatic.com
======
dshannon
Creator here. I built this API using Laravel Vapor and headless chrome to
generate the documents, running on Serverless architecture for scaleability.
Service aims to make document creation easy.

~~~
mtmail
Add that to the title!

The service looks really great, it solves a problem, it looks ready to be used
in production, market that. "docamatic makes document creation easy using HTML
template and an API" or such.

HN is fairly technical audience but the tools you used are secondary.

My feedback: Terms-of-service say it's based in the UK, privacy policy talks
about safeguards when data travels from Europe to outside Europe. I think that
might need to be updated to the GDPR regulation that came into effect last
year.

~~~
dshannon
Hey, thank you for the feedback! Much appreciated. Yes I think my copy needs a
little tweaking. I spent a lot of time working on it. One of the
underestimated parts of any project!

Regarding the GDPR, I have built the product with this in mind and basically
operate on a less is more principal when it comes to data. There is quite a
lot of bits and pieces to go through, so wanted to make sure everything there
was solid before advertising as GDPR compliant.

Cheers!

------
mc3
Sweet that the stated monthly prices are true, and the yearly prices are
further discounted. Rather than the usual "X per month﹡" and "﹡ʷʰᵉⁿ ᵖᵃⁱᵈ
ʸᵉᵃʳˡʸ" BS.

~~~
dshannon
For sure! It's only fair to provide a discounted rate if someone is willing to
pay up front.

~~~
dmlittle
I think what mc3 was talking about is some SaaS companies advertising their
products as $X/mo when in reality the monthly pricing is more than that and $X
is the cost iff you commit to an annual plan.

For example you might see pricing for $100/mo but that is only if you commit
to 12 months ahead of time. Otherwise you'll pay $120/mo with no annual
commitment.

